# Found a hurt pigeon, what to do?



## tsunami (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi.

I amnew here, this is my frist post.

As I was leaving work, I saw a pigeon walking slowly on the parking lot, and when someone came close, it would try to fly, but couldn't, and would fall and drag itself with his/her wings, When I got the creature, he seemed to be OK, alert and everything. He has many insects on him, as well as tics, but some i took off him and let outside. He has very watery droppings.

What can I do to help? After he got some water, he was better. Where can i get askes or such for him to bathe in to get rid of the tics/insects? What else can I do?

Thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com.

Thank you for caring for this pigeon.

The pigeon is either ill or injured or starved. Whatever is wrong with it will benefit immediately from being placed on a heating pad or wrapped hot water bottle or in a cage with a lamp next to it so that it gets gentle but direct heat.

Before you feed it you will have to deal with any dehydration. To do this mix 1 pint warm water with half a tablespoon of sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. When it is luke warm fill a mug with the solution and dip the pigeon's beak in it to encourage it to drink.

After an hour or so you can offer food, but don't let it eat too much in one go. Little and often is best.

The lice and stuff can be disposed of by using Sevin 5 Dusting powder. Follow the directions carefully.

Pigeons that are weakened by hunger or illness will fall over when trying to get away but the only pigeons that I have seen using their wings to pull themselves along are those that have got their feet tied together with thread, so have a close look at the feet. 

It could also be that he has neurological damage...check his eyes to ensure that they are steady when they look at you rather than trembling... a very slight head tremor is also a sign of neuroligical damage as is difficulty picking up seed.

At this stage you will also want to check its mouth to ensure that it has not got canker that is preventing it from swallowing. Canker will show up as a cheeselike growth in the mouth. Don't try to remove it if you see any...that could cause the pigeon to bleed and die. If there is canker it can be treated, we can tell you how.

You should also look at its vent area. If the vent is opening and closing it could mean that there is an egg stuck in there. The egg must not be broken as that could kill the pigeon so if you see anything worrying down there let us know and we can guide you through what you can do.

Please let us know how you get along and what you find!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Examining a sick bird*

I have bumped up a thread that describes how to examine a sick bird. At the moment it should be just under this one.

Cynthia


----------



## tsunami (Sep 29, 2004)

He/she has drunk some water, and was very pleased and surprised when first felt and drank it.it is kind of chilly here, so he is just all puffed and such. Eyes and headseem fine, when he looks at me, does not tremble or look scared, rather likes when is petted. He can walk, and the feet look very good, eagle like ^_^ Though probably cannot go fast as tha is when he fell and started to drag over. But can still walk around and stand in his box.

Not sure about any canckers, but the nose is white above, but that sdeems to be part of the beak. No eggs seems to be stuck. The bone on the breast and belly is wuite feel-able, so probably hungry. Not much food or waterprobably,and yesterday was quite cold. 

When we came home to apartments, found another bird on the doorstep, not moving, we thought it was dead, but then I saw it was moving, and got it inside with us. He/she can fly and all, but is very small and makes a very beautiful sound. Has a quite long thin sharp beak. Kind of looks like a sparrow, but different. ot sure which type it is...


Thank you for the suggestions ^_^ I will get the blanket and such now.

Also, where can I find the Sevin 5 dusting?

Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am in the UK so not certain of what shops sell what in the US!

Cynthia


----------



## tsunami (Sep 29, 2004)

I see, it is alright. What are themain ingredients?

Also, what are nodules?Are those like new feathers? He has some on his feet/talons.

Why does he have suchliquid droppings?

Sorry for lal the quesitons >_< Thank you for helping! ^_^


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi tsunami,

You should be able to buy Sevin dusting powder at a pet srore.

Nodules are lumps.

Watery droppings basically mean that he is not well. Please keep him safe until his droppings are loke paint squeezed out of a tube.

Did you say it has feathers on its feet? It might be a domestic pigeon that has escaped or sert free, probably not able to look after itself. If it doesn;t start to eat on you will habve to help it.


Soak some puppy chow in water until it is fluffy.

Talk to it reassuringly and wrap a towel round it lightly (too tight a wrap could suffocate a pigeon).

Assuming that you are right handed, place the index finger and the thumb of your right hand on either side of the beak and use your left hand to gently prise the beak open. Then slide the thumb and index finger of your right hand in a bit to keep the beak open. Use that opportunity to ensure that the mouth is clean and pink!

Then get a small piece of chow and poke it to the back of the pigeons throat. Don’t overload his crop with the first meal, just feed him a few pieces and see how he manages on those and how long it takes for the crop to empty. As as he progresses you can increase each meal until the crop feels like a ¾ filled balloon. The crop should always empty over night. (the crop is like a bag that hangs in front of the food and it is where the pigeon stores the food it swallows)>

It would be a good idea to weigh it before you start so you can keep track of his progress.

Can you let us know what state or town you are in?

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How is the pigeon today?

Cynthia


----------

